
Ask HN: Have I been flagged by HN moderators? - blazespin
All my posts seem to end up at the bottom of the list rather than at the top now.
======
dangrossman
"Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us questions
about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If you want to
say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com." \--
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

^ I'd do that if you really want an answer.

------
logn
If they were all pinned to the bottom I would wonder. But they're not. Some of
your recent comments are middle or top. Comment position is some combo of
points+recency and might factor in overall recent karma.

